# 'cringe' culture discussion thread



## Esphas (May 27, 2017)

cringe culture is the pratice of shaming others for being cringy. people considered to be cringy include otherkin, furries, weeaboos, sjws, undertale fans, steven universe fans are considered 'cringy'. do you think this isi right??? do you belong to these groups??????? discuss here please be respectful and civil


----------



## shrekluvsme (May 27, 2017)

I'm not going to lie about it. There are hobbies and actions of others that I don't like, judge, and cringe at. I cringe at myself, too lol! I don't think it matters if you cringe at others as long as you don't pretend to like that aspect of them and are respectful about it. For example if someone asks if you like furries and you don't you don't go "No, that's weird" you just say "No, I don't".


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 27, 2017)

I'm a fan of Steven Universe, but not at a crazy level. I just watch the show and that's it though. I'm not part of some insane fangroup that goes around quoting them, so I don't see how it's cringy watching a show that's on TV.


----------



## Drokmar (May 27, 2017)

Frankly, I am not _particularly_ bothered by people like this. I don't really care what other people do, just so long as they are respectful of others and their opinions. I mean, if I'm going by your list, I'd even fall into one of your categories. I do love myself some Steven Universe, although I'm no fanatic or anything like that, I just appreciate and enjoy it for it higher-level storywriting and inclusivity. As far as asking "is this ok", that answer is more based on who you are and where you're from. I live in a free country, and none of this is against the law (as far as I'm aware), so I suppose, yes, it is "ok". I mean, I think I about covered all I really care to say on the matter, so yeah, I guess that'll do it for me.


----------



## Bcat (May 27, 2017)

I mean, oftentimes I find myself judging others or the things that they do, but I always try to catch myself and remind myself that other people can do whatever they want and it's not my place to judge.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Generally I believe in live and let live. As long as you're not hurting yourself or someone else just do whatever you want. It's not anyone's place to tell others what they should or shouldn't do or enjoy.


----------



## visibleghost (May 27, 2017)

cringe culture is cringe

no but srsly there are things i think r Not Great that i guess i'd call Cringy but i also rly dislike the whole "omg so cringe xxxDDD!!!!" thing whenever someone starts talking about sonic or w/e like Chill


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 27, 2017)

Cringe culture (and the people that participate in it, tbh) is garbage. It's literally just bullying people for have the gall to like things, why is this supposed to be fun? Don't be a piece of trash and let people have their harmless fun, jeez.


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2017)

Well I'd say rather than the things they like are cringe, them being fans can be pretty cringe. like "OMG OPPA SENPAI KPOP IS THE BEST". Like no stop acting like rabid fangirls and being serious about acting that way. I don't mind you finding them pretty or think they sing good but some fans are just.. no.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 27, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> Cringe culture (and the people that participate in it, tbh) is garbage. It's literally just bullying people for have the gall to like things, why is this supposed to be fun? Don't be a piece of trash and let people have their harmless fun, jeez.



Totally agree. Once someone called me cringe, like what? I'm cringe since I play video games? Like who even cares. It's just for fun.


----------



## mintellect (May 27, 2017)

visibleghost said:


> cringe culture is cringe
> 
> no but srsly there are things i think r Not Great that i guess i'd call Cringy but i also rly dislike the whole "omg so cringe xxxDDD!!!!" thing whenever someone starts talking about sonic or w/e like Chill



This.

I was/am part of some """"cringy"""" fandoms (I used to be really into Undertale and am currently fans of some youtubers with """cringy""" fanbases) and I agree that there are some gross/annoying people in those fandoms but every fandom has some bad apples regardless of what it's for and calling the thing as a whole "cringe" is p disrespectful to the original creator who likely has little control over how their fanbase acts
if you're gonna insult people and their interests at least be creative tho. I've seen the word "cringe" thrown around so much it doesn't even feel like a word anymore


----------



## easpa (May 27, 2017)

I mean, I feel like cringing at different things is normal for everyone (myself included!) but I only really take issue with it when it gets taken past the stage of silently cringing to yourself, to actually making someone else feel bad for liking/taking part in something you find cringey. Unless it's actually harming others, I don't think you should ever make someone feel poorly about themselves for enjoying what they enjoy.


----------



## Soraru (May 27, 2017)

musicaly teens/pre-teens. the 10-year-olds boys who take off their shirts and zoom in on their tummy "abs" and do a body roll and put their hands in their pants. yes there is things that should be considered weird and have some sort of standard because it crosses the line, such as young kids sexualizing themselves in front of a phone and it should be criticized. perhaps the kids because of their innocence dont really grasp the context of these things they do like adults do therefore their intentions may be much more innocent and out of harmless fun, but not for certain adults who repeatedly watch their stuff and save it which endangers the kid.

also, excusing people like weeaboos and koreaboos who stereotype asian culture and fetishize asian people as just " people doing/expressing what they enjoy because they just really love "asian culture" then yeah if they get to harass asian people over the internet with their butchered and broken language with "you are sugoi kawaii, say onii-chan for me in japanese?" and "you look like the lovechild of *insert korean gay ship name*" (although they are speaking to a chinese person)
then its not harmless. they deserve to be shamed.

but overall cringe culture has escalated to being against people who does do harmless things. like this eliteist video game thing going on with shaming anyone who plays or even mentions a certain video game and the "filthy casuals make me cringe" deal going on. then it really crosses the line and thats where it should be called bullying.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 27, 2017)

it depends.
for example, i enjoyed undertale. not my favorite game, but it was good! and i have friends who can agree with me.
but when someone draws suggestive stuff towards this game i feel so bad for the creator that i just shun those people.


----------



## Bowie (May 27, 2017)

Cringe culture is just cyber-bullying in disguise, in my opinion. It gives people a kind of shield to hide behind when faced with the opportunity to discriminate others for anything from their interests to embarrassing stunts they do as children.

I actually find it quite disturbing when I see videos of young children doing, well, childish stuff, and seeing 18+ folks talk about it. I think people who do that need a hobby.

EDIT: Also, kids are very passionate about what they enjoy. Instead of putting them down for it, why don't you embrace it as well? Ask them questions about it, see them smile. Don't try to take away what few things they may have in their lives to enjoy.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 27, 2017)

also cringe channels are so sad
most of them use microsoft sam as a voice and disguise it "4 teh memez xP" but they're just disguising themselves to look older than they really are on their age and maturity
the people in the comments also like you see those people called clorox bleach - ironic since that is a joke that makes me wince in embarrassment


----------



## tumut (May 27, 2017)

Esphas said:


> cringe culture is the pratice of shaming others for being cringy. people considered to be cringy include otherkin, furries, weeaboos, sjws, undertale fans, steven universe fans are considered 'cringy'. do you think this isi right??? do you belong to these groups??????? discuss here please be respectful and civil


If you like any of those things then honestly u should be shamed


----------



## Ghost Soda (May 27, 2017)

tumut said:


> If you like any of those things then honestly u should be shamed



understood.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 27, 2017)

not sure why would anyone care about what a stranger on the internet does. people like that should do something productive


----------



## KrazyKarp (May 27, 2017)

Undertale and Steven Universe fans can be nice. Not all of them are super crazy and obsessive. But the ones super annoying are those that shove Undertale and Steven Universe down your throat.

Weeaboos, otherkin, and furries are just... I dunno. I don't find them annoying or bad, I just find them really... strange. They aren't hurting anyone by being weeaboos, otherkin, and furries so there isn't a problem. But I can't at all understand how they think the way they do and I doubt I ever will. Very strange groups of people. I have to admit that I do have a problem with weeaboos when they start throwing up generalizations and wrong facts about Asian culture though.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (May 27, 2017)

i have mixed feelings on the entire subject because i'm in fandoms which are considered to be cringe, but i also find certain things i don't like to be cringe. but i guess i don't find myself to be a part of the 'cringe culture' which i didn't really know existed. my friends and i all find stuff to be a bit cringey and we laugh about it but we've never gone up to someone and shamed them personally for it?? you can like what you like and i'll like what i like. i don't think anyone deserves to be shamed for what they like, but at times i do internally cringe at some things i see..

as long as it isn't hurting anyone else then go ahead and like it i guess, i'll just be like ?_? from afar lol. 

but then there is the other half of me where i do see some justification in not liking or being cringed out by things. like some things that aren't entirely innocent and can get pretty disgusting.. i don't think liking a little video game or a tv show should mark someone as cringey though lmfao.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 27, 2017)

I do cringe at things but really what I find cringy is any obsession. I don't care if you're a furry, brony, sports fan, whatever. I don't find people with passive hobbies cringy but I do find those who let their hobbies become their lives very cringy.

Active hobbies are a different story. If you're a passionate artist, musician, someone who participates in sports as opposed to watching them, I don't think that's cringy either.


----------



## Aniko (May 27, 2017)

No. I don't really care about what others are doing, unless they bother me, like yelling on the roof at 3 am. Apart that, they can say kawaii all the time or say they are a cat, have super powers, I don't mind.


----------



## tae (May 27, 2017)

shrekluvsme said:


> For example if someone asks if you like furries and you don't you don't go "No, that's weird" you just say "No, I don't".




idk man if people ask me if im a furry, i sure as hell go " no, that ****'s weird."


----------



## forestyne (May 27, 2017)

ye. some people are just _cringy_. i can't help but physically squirm with cringe when i see or read things that are... cringy.


i try to be polite as possible, but sometimes i just can't help myself from being an *******. and some things are just so goddamn cringy, man.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 27, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> understood.



Lol I love this post


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 27, 2017)

i normally dont cringe in person, but i cringe at like movies/tv shows/videos etc. like if i find something cringey aka hard to watch in a show on netflix or something i will literally pause the video and give myself a moment hahaha.


----------



## kuri_kame (May 27, 2017)

I cringe at stuff yeah, especially weird/creepy/gross/disrespectful stuff. I won't insult the person though, and I don't agree with people that just make fun of people for being "cringey." I kinda mind my own business


----------



## Pyoopi (May 28, 2017)

I can't help it if I find a lot of things cringey but I am also very accepting/tolerant of different lifestyles etc etc. As long as you don't enforce the whatever cringey thing onto me, we are gewd. My attitude is basically like whatever I don't care. You do you. I have my own path of life and you have yours. That's cool. 

Worst case scenario I internally cringe and move on.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 28, 2017)

Things make me cringe but I don't often call things out as "cringy." 
Like do what you want, if it's something I'm not interested in, even if I might find it "disturbing" I'm not going to make fun of you for it.


----------



## namiieco (May 28, 2017)

Of course, I find things cringy but I usually won't go out of my way to shame people.


----------



## cIementine (May 28, 2017)

i do find some things 'cringy', but i don't really care if people like any of it. it's their interests and they like it, so i don't see the point in passing judgement on individuals for it. of course i find them cringy so i wouldn't really partake and would subconsciously judge, but each to their own. just because i'm entitled to my own opinion doesn't mean everyone else has to be entitled to it.


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

tumut said:


> If you like any of those things then honestly u should be shamed



And anybody who shames those people should be ashamed, like you sweaty pie. 

---

I'm pretty sure everybody has something they love that will make someone else cringe, whether it be Pok?mon, Steven Universe, Undertale, etcetera. And we all have something that will make us cringe so...people who shame and harass people for liking a certain thing is....you guessed it!!!! Childish and a bully, honestly this whole cringe culture thing probably consists of children who like to bully other children because they want them to feel like trash for liking something different than them. Children are extremely enthusiastic and people will put them down for liking a certain thing which will make those children feel like there is something wrong with them or make them feel self-conscious about themselves, all thanks to those cretins who believe they should bully children for being different in some way. 

I cringe at many things, but do I ever harass people for their likes? Hell no, it's disgusting. The thing I cringe at the most though is...bullies and all the nasty people of the world, this covers all the racists, sexists, LGBTQA+Phobic, Animal abusers and so on. 

It's part of the reason why I'm the way I am today, depressed and pessimistic. Thank you asswipes of the world for making me hate myself, suicidal and making my depression even worse as well as making me a pessimist.


----------



## tumut (May 28, 2017)

Zendel said:


> And anybody who shames those people should be ashamed, like you sweaty pie.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Bullying can be a good thing in moderation. It builds character!


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

tumut said:


> Bullying can be a good thing in moderation. It builds character!



You know what's better? Leaving kids alone and letting them be themselves, having an obsession with Steven Universe isn't hurting anybody.

Tell that to the people are bullied to the point were they contemplate suicide.


----------



## tumut (May 28, 2017)

Zendel said:


> You know what's better? Leaving kids alone and letting them be themselves, having an obsession with Steven Universe isn't hurting anybody.


I mean they bullied a fan artist because she drew Rose Quartz skinny and shes supposed to be like representation. Which is pretty toxic. 
https://www.google.com/amp/amp.dailydot.com/parsec/steven-universe-fanartist-bullied-controversy/
 Kids need to be aware that they're embarassing themselves eventually​. You can like something but you don't have to be cringy about it. Those things are only cringy because either A. they're just plain out ****ing bad, or B. the fans make it bad.


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

tumut said:


> I mean they bullied a fan artist because she drew Rose Quartz skinny and shes supposed to be like representation. Which is pretty toxic.
> https://www.google.com/amp/amp.dailydot.com/parsec/steven-universe-fanartist-bullied-controversy/
> Kids need to be aware that they're embarassing themselves eventually​. You can like something but you don't have to be cringy about it. Those things are only cringy because either A. they're just plain out ****ing bad, or B. the fans make it bad.


1. That is no excuse to bully her to the point of suicide, bulling doesn't equal criticism. She is allowed to draw her own spin on characters and if people do not like it should be pointed out with reasonable criticism. I don't support it and I would have criticised her art and if she didn't stop I would ignore her and that's what those people should have done, if an artist's art is ignored she will no longer post her art because of the lack of interest and maybe she will realize something about herself.

2. "Kids need to be aware that they're embarrassing themselves eventually" No they don't, if they lose interest in their obsession then that's that, they shouldn't have to worry about being 'embarrassing'. For example: "Your Oshawott signature and avatar are cringy as hell, you creep." Are you going to change your avatar and signature and hate Oshawott now because I think it's cringy and creepy? (By the way, I love Oshawott and Pok?mon, that was just an example)

"Bad" is subjective and yes fans can make things look bad but it isn't an excuse to bully them. Let them lose interest other time instead. Both will end in the same result, bullying can lead to scars while losing interest will let them move on with their lives normally.


----------



## mondogecko9 (May 28, 2017)

My opinion is to allow people to enjoy their interests, if they like something that is considered unusual, or cringy in this case, So be it. There's no reason to get in a fight with someone just because you don't like what they like.


----------



## Soda Fox (May 28, 2017)

I agree with Zendel, but can we agree that there are going to be cruel people no matter how much we try to teach otherwise and that people should also learn to know when someone's opinion matters and when it doesn't.

I was bullied when I was younger and struggled a lot with depression and suicide. Nowadays if someone says something negative I take it in stride if the person who said it is a nobody to me anyway (which most people are) or even if it is a friend, depending on what was said, I'd re-evaluate my friendship with them. 

To everyone suffering please don't lose hope. Haters gonna hate. Let the people who are good to you and constructive be the people who's opinions matter. I know it's hard but I think anyone can get to that point if they try.

*autocorrect errors


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 28, 2017)

Before that discussion heads anywhere else, don't take the bait. Bullying in "moderation" doesn't build character.


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

Tom said:


> Before that discussion heads anywhere else, don't take the bait. Bullying in "moderation" doesn't build character.



I knew it was bait, they do it frequently.

I'm just putting my point across in case people actually believe that. Which would be really sad.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2017)

mondogecko9 said:


> My opinion is to allow people to enjoy their interests, if they like something that is considered unusual, or cringy in this case, So be it. There's no reason to get in a fight with someone just because you don't like what they like.



Unless they act like an annoying person, the you pretty much gotta tell them. And I don't mean they aren't allowed to like things, they just don't need to proclaim it everywhere and behave like a fool.

It's like would spam Portuguese music threads everywhere and have that kind of avatars and sigs. Treat celebs and musicians with respect man.


----------



## axo (May 28, 2017)

I like some things that could be considered "cringy," who doesn't? We all have a 'guilty pleasure' type of thing that few other people can accept. I do call things cringy occasionally, but it's only really about things people do, not what they like. For example, someone meets a celebrity when they're obviously trying not to be noticed and pretends the celebrity was the one being rude when they don't get a picture- that's cringy to me.


----------



## watercolorwish (May 28, 2017)

things are cringy but people making those compilation videos are *******s leave these people alone


----------



## Stalfos (May 28, 2017)

People need to mind their own damn business. lol


----------



## nostalgibra (May 28, 2017)

There's a difference between cringing at people's hobbies or the way they dress and attacking the person in general, and cringing at something someone did that we can all relate to. I don't think there's any harm in the latter because it brings us closer together in a way and it's relatable. Like a video of someone tripping and falling at their graduation ceremony or something. But to make fun of someone you think is "cringey" like anime fans or furries is just pathetic. I mean, you can find those things cringey, sure, but going out of your way to shame them like commenting about it on a post or making a video collage of it is never okay.


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2017)

Not aware of this. Only time I hear the word 'cringe' used is when watching an incredibly awkward scene in a TV show.


----------



## forestyne (May 28, 2017)

tumut said:


> Bullying can be a good thing in moderation. It builds character!



I was bullied and I nearly killed myself. What an insensitive thing to say.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Before that discussion heads anywhere else, don't take the bait. Bullying in "moderation" doesn't build character.



Thank you. Bullying, even in quote-on-quote "moderation", does the complete opposite of building character.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 28, 2017)

I cringe when die hard fans try to fight other people who just want to enjoy the show/book/game. "Your cosplay is wrong! Ushiotorikumatatero* is my waifu and you can't have her! Princess Trishawna* is the best and anyone who thinks otherwise is stupid! You messed up Javajoop's* hair when you drew him!"

*Names I made up


----------



## Bowie (May 28, 2017)

tumut said:


> Bullying can be a good thing in moderation. It builds character!



I was bullied when I was younger and it led me to developing numerous anxiety-related mental health problems as I grew up, all of which I doubt I'll ever be able to fully come to terms with. If you think bullying is okay, chances are you're the bully.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2017)

Bowie said:


> I was bullied when I was younger and it led me to developing numerous anxiety-related mental health problems as I grew up, all of which I doubt I'll ever be able to fully come to terms with. If you think bullying is okay, chances are you're the bully.



Yep. This go for parents as well, because they lot of the times don't even realize they are actual bullies.


----------



## Nooblord (May 28, 2017)

I cringe the hardest at myself.


----------



## Flare (May 28, 2017)

tumut said:


> Bullying can be a good thing in moderation. It builds character!


...What?


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2017)

Flare said:


> ...What?



This.. I wonder if they were serious or not there...


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

Sheila said:


> This.. I wonder if they were serious or not there...



They weren't, it was bait.


----------



## Bowie (May 28, 2017)

Vickey's secret is out.


----------



## Miii (May 28, 2017)

Yes. Every time I hear someone seriously say something about which group has what privilege, I cringe until my face hurts.


----------



## Esphas (May 28, 2017)

Miii said:


> Yes. Every time I hear someone seriously say something about which group has what privilege, I cringe until my face hurts.



this is literally something only a person with white privilege would say


----------



## Kanapachi (May 28, 2017)

Esphas said:


> this is literally something only a person with white privilege would say



you're british aren't you


----------



## tumut (May 28, 2017)

ehy i8s evreyon ev beibg so mea;b ti mei was just statn,ig my opnion ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -

i think this thread is pretty cringy, bullying is fine in moderation, i was bullied and it only made me stronger as a person


----------



## Kanapachi (May 28, 2017)

bullying is just a concept


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2017)

Zendel said:


> They weren't, it was bait.



Wrong site to do it on... Still a dumb opinion regardless of their intention, how the heck can it make you stronger anyways? "Oh look this person is gonna get strong if we bully them".. Lolwut.


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Wrong site to do it on... Still a dumb opinion regardless of their intention, how the heck can it make you stronger anyways? "Oh look this person is gonna get strong if we bully them".. Lolwut.



Yeah, I guess some people will never learn.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Yeah, I guess some people will never learn.



Yeah, while I can have a pretty dark humor this is not the thing to laugh and bait people with, seriously.


----------



## moonford (May 28, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Yeah, while I can have a pretty dark humor this is not the thing to laugh and bait people with, seriously.



Indeed, people struggle with this everyday and saying that "it builds character" and "it's good with moderation" is really insensitive.


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2017)

Zendel said:


> Indeed, people struggle with this everyday and saying that "it builds character" and "it's good with moderation" is really insensitive.



Yep, regardless of intention. It's like someone would make a clickbait "Hi lol I love being suicidal" or stuff really -_-


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2017)

This thread has drifted onto talking about exactly what Tom warned people to not focus on. Whether actively engaging with it, or passively criticising it, it's still stolen the limelight. So I'll close this here.


----------

